# People with normal cats...



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Do not have to have a shower and change their sheets at 3:30 am because their cat THREW part of an Ice Capp on them! 

And yes, he threw it. It was on the middle of the night stand, 3 ft. away, hemmed in by alarm clock box, and other assorted items, so he couldn't tip it over, as he does to most water glasses, etc unless properly hemmed in. 

He thought he was being funny...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ugh! I feel your pain. I keep a bottle of water on my bedside table and one night Coco was walking around and knocked it over. It wasn't on purpose - I was stupid enough to leave the cap off and woke up to glug, glug, glug as the bottle emptied out! There was water everywhere! Talk about a panic! I have real hardwood floors and definitely don't want standing water on them for more than a few seconds!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

whats a "normal cat"? Is there such a thing? Where do you get them?


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol true. But most don't think up cruel ways to wake their Mom's up like knocking lamps on their heads or throwing drinks on them! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just checked Petfinder, and even _they_ don't have the nerve to list any of their cats as *normal*. :grin:


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

My black cat Inky wakes me up to pet him on a regular basis. It seems like he wants to be petted the longest when I'm the most tired. He's also the escape artist. He wants to go outside all the time to hunt birdies. He only likes drinking water from the sink. So a number of times during the day or night he'll come in the bathroom with me. I'll either run the water on very low or I'll partially fill the sink with fresh water so he can drink.

Patches is our cow cat. He was mad at my wife because she went away for the weekend. When she got home Patches wouldn't go to her or let her pet him for the first couple of hours. Then she went upstairs to watch a TV show I don't like. Patches went with her. Laid in her lap and purred the whole time. All was forgiven.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Lol true. But most don't think up cruel ways to wake their Mom's up like knocking lamps on their heads or throwing drinks on them! Lol


Oh...you mean like jumping off the headboard and landing on your stomach at 3 am? Or swinging the picture over the bed on it's nail like a pendulum? Or turning on the radio? Or pulling the blinds down?


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Or deciding my wake-up time, *including my days off!!!!!*, will now be 4:30 AM or thereabouts, complete with face-mashing and songs of the Cat People. And for all the biscuits Shelly has made out of the bedclothes in between those two activities, I am still stuck eating cereal for breakfast. 

^^^ Oh, yeah, and I forgot about walking across my stomach or chest like I'm a bridge to get from one side of the bed to the other. She may have lost some weight, but it still hurts.

Normal???????


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Oh...you mean like jumping off the headboard and landing on your stomach at 3 am?


This. All the time. If I'm on my back I am springboard option one.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol yup! I had to build a box to go over my clock radio, because that was one of Munch's favorite games lol. And not only am I a bridge, I am a walking path, diving board and the pool. My bed is under his shelves lol. 

I still can't believe he picked up that drink and threw it at me! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I would trade an indoor-related cat problem if it meant my cats didn't door-dash (as long as that problem didn't involve eliminating outside the litter box).


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

We can't keep glasses of anything around because the cats will always knock it over. Never anything the bedroom at any time, even of we are right next to it. That is just asking for trouble.

Athena loves to serenade all of us at 2 am with her personal piano concerto. (Don't tell her - but it really just sounds like a cat repeatedly walking across the piano.) 

Unfortunately it is a weird piano model and the lid doesn't close without removing everything from on top of the piano first.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

cat face said:


> *whats a "normal cat"?* Is there such a thing? Where do you get them?


Any cat except your own.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

The real concern here is why are you drinking Ice Capps in your -80C freezer?!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

0ozma said:


> The real concern here is why are you drinking Ice Capps in your -80C freezer?!


Hahahahaha it was a nice day! It was 40F ish lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> And not only am I a bridge, I am a walking path, diving board and the pool.


This made me :mrgreen:.


----------

